# Good horse height?



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

My personal ideal height is between 15hh - 15.3hh. I think it's a really manageable height, and tall enough to carry most riders. I don't like bigger ones, they're not as handy, you need big rugs and they're just, big. Much smaller than 15hh is too small for me though. 

I'm a tad shorter than you (5'7) and I have a 15hh stock horse and a 15.3hh TB. The smaller one takes up my leg a lot better and and I look pretty perfect on him (he's chunky though). On my TB I look just right, but she couldn't be any smaller. So it really depends on the horse. I think 14.3hh will be suitable if the horse is quite solidly built. You really have to ride them to see how they take up your leg, if they feel right.

The only problem with chunky small horses and sizing is that sometimes their neck can be too short to balance out your torso height, which can look strange. 

Just go see the horse, get someone to take a few pictures of you on them, ride around and see how you feel with that horse and their size.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! You'll soon see a lot of responses, I'm sure, as this has been asked before... always fun to see the various horse owners vs. horse heights! I'm only 5' tall, and all 3 of my mares are 15 hands - I always need a mounting block, even though I'm physically fit... I say that if you are comfortable _and your horse_ is comfortable, no one is to judge as to the appearance


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm 6'4" and all our Paint mares are 14.2-14.3. Those big barreled QH/Paints take up a lot of leg.


----------



## womack29 (Oct 30, 2011)

I always say whatever works for u. I am 5'4 115lbs and ride a mare that is16.1 and we look awesome. My previous horse was 14.2


----------



## Maryland Rider (Jul 2, 2013)

6'2" on 14.2 here.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi dmasri15 and welcome... Gainesville as in Florida? If so, we're almost neighbors.

So, horse height (IMO) is definitely a personal preference. I think a lot depends on what you want to do with your horse and the breed you are attracted to.

I prefer horses between 15.2 and 16.2. Maybe, as my former trainer would laughingly say, it is a control thing for me. I am 5'6/130 # and I've been told I look pretty good proportionately on our boy. Our QH Chuck is 16.2 and about 1200#'s. 

As Saskia indicated, some bigger horses may not be as handy and that is definitely true of Chuck. On the otherhand, his sweet personality and his generally mellow disposition make him pretty darn near perfect for us and the type of riding I do.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am 5'7'' and I have ridden a 13.2, 14, and 15.1 horses and they are all pretty good sizes. My 15.1 is my current horse and I can jump on him bareback from either a running start to a big jump right besdie him. As long as I can do that it's a good height 

But 13.2 to maybe even a 16 horses would be pretty good for me. I like bigger horses, but small ones are just so cute as well!! haha


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi and welcome!
It's all your personal preference..

I'm 5'1/2.. Yes the 1/2 makes a difference! I weigh 130. 
I ride a 16.3 saddlebred. We look pretty good together but he is the narrowest thing ever so I may not look so tiny on him.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Back about 20 years or so QH's were a short stocky sort of breed but now they are so different depending on what you use them for... My western pleasure guy is 16.2 which is kind of short for the English ring but to tall for the reining world.

I am so new to reining that... well... I've had just one lesson but we did discuss horse sizes because I was curious about it. From what I understand they are generally around 14.2 to 15.2 so if you are worried about your height versus your horses height then aim for the 15 hands, but you have to remember, these are really stocky horses which makes them look larger than they are. Reining is also very popular with male riders and most of them are 6 feet or more riding a horse that's only 14.3 and really, they don't look monstrous on them....


----------



## Winterose (Sep 22, 2013)

it really is a personal preference, as long as you are not trying to ride something widely to small most horses can carry most people. I'm 5'11" and i've ridden a range, from small QHs to a 17.2 Hanoverian I have to say i feel more comfortable on larger horses and i look better on them. Not to say i didn't "fit" on the small QH but i deff wasn't comfortable, i never felt like i could get my leg on her quite right cause she was small and thin, I think my size preference is somewhere around the 15/16 hand mark just because i fit well as long as they have decent barrel sizes and you can mount most 15/16 hand horses from a small mounting block where the big 17.2 guy i ride now you have to have something redic tall in order to get on. even though i actually look like i fit him it would be awful to be out and about with him because i wouldn't be able to ground mount if i had to on a trail. So when i go to get a horse i will look around the 15/16 hand mark with a long neck and larger barrel. so its all about how you feel. if you don't feel safe on it then it isn't the right horse for you.


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Winterose said:


> ... big 17.2 guy i ride now... it would be awful to be out and about with him because i wouldn't be able to ground mount if i had to on a trail.


That sure would be a long way up even though you are 5'11"!

When we first moved to Florida and started trail riding, my riding partner said I had better practice ground mounting just in case. She was right that in case I ever needed to, it would be best if I was at least somewhat comfortable.

I definitely whine when I need to ground mount, but with a lot of grunting/groining I do make it up. When at all possible, I try to find a low spot to put Chuck in and even a few inches helps.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

I have no idea what ft I am, but Im 1.72m and weigh 54kg, the horse I ride is 16hh, and he's perfect. Try taking a photo on the horse and see if you look awkward. I look super weird on any horses shorter than 15hh because my legs are too long hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

farahmay said:


> im 1.72m and weigh 54kg,


5'6"
119#

So, we are the same height and we both like taller horses. ;-D


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

As others have said, it's all really a personal preference. Given your size, you're likely light enough to ride just about anything you want. It's really just a matter of finding a horse that's tall enough so that your torso doesn't tower over them and a horse that's got a big enough barrel to take up your leg.

Right now, I'm riding the biggest horse I've ever had who's actual purpose in life is being ridden. I have ridden one that was 18 hands, but that was just for fun, not for actual work. Rafe, my current main saddle horse, is 16.2 and I look like a little kid on him because he's super thick and heavy. I normally like horses in the 14-15 hand range, but I'm shorter than you. I'm only 5'5.

My brother, who is 6'1 and weighs right around 215, commonly rides a stocky QH that stands about 14.2 and they have no problems.
Jason is on the bay










Me on my 16.2 hand chestnut monster in the background.


----------



## dmasri15 (Oct 30, 2013)

Thanks for all your help!
wdblevin- Yeah, Gainesville as in Florida! Where are you from? 
As far as ground mounting, most heights aren't a problem for me. I had a coach for three years who didn't believe in mounting blocks, lol. I rode bareback all one summer, and had to ground mount a 16hh QH. I feel comfortable on pretty much anything as long as it's not way too small.
smrobs- thanks for the picture, it really helps! The horse your brother is riding in the picture is 14.2? 
Saskia- thanks for the tip! I'll definitely try having someone take a picture of me riding her and see. 

All in all, I feel pretty comfortable on this mare, but I've been told that I look awkward on smaller horses. The horse I currently ride is a gelding around the same height, but a little stockier. I feel totally fine on him though, and we get along really well on the ground and in the saddle... We've even been in the ribbons both times I've competed on him.


----------



## TrailRiderr (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi. I am 5'4" and I like 14.3-15.1 anything taller then that I have trouble getting on. My QH is 14.3 and so are my walkers. I look better on the QH because he has a bigger barrel but eh, the walkers handle me fine and are a lot smoother, so I usually choose to ride them


----------



## AllXenasHorsesLLC (Nov 4, 2013)

Good morning!

I am 5' 4" with everything from a 15 - 17 in the current barn, Warmbloods, Quarter horses, the whole shebang. Agree with those who have stated that it is personal preference, and if you are competitive, what build of horse is best suited to your particular sport.

Another thing to be mindful of is that the horse's gaits, at any size, are something you can ride. Your back and hips can really take a pounding if your mount's movements are too big to ride comfortably, which typically results in the horse being sold in favor of a smaller mount as the rider ages and riding simply becomes painful. This is something you see a lot of in the English disciplines at the various trots - riders practically being vaulted out of the saddle and ending up with back problems.


----------



## farahmay (Sep 2, 2013)

wdblevin said:


> 5'6"
> 119#
> 
> So, we are the same height and we both like taller horses. ;-D


Woo! **** then all the 6 ft people must be so tall! Hahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I am 5'8" and the horse i had for 7 years was a very broad 14.1h QH. I looked a little funny on him but I felt comfortable on him. I do like shorter horses but I have been told I look best on a 15-16 hand horse that takes up a good amount of leg. My last lesson horse was a 16h draft/qh cross.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

dmasri15 said:


> wdblevin- Yeah, Gainesville as in Florida! Where are you from?


(SL)OCALA ;-D



dmasri15 said:


> I had a coach for three years who didn't believe in mounting blocks


My trainer was the exact opposite in that she encouraged her students that mounting blocks are good for your tack, your horse's back, and our own back.


----------



## dmasri15 (Oct 30, 2013)

My trainer was the exact opposite in that she encouraged her students that mounting blocks are good for your tack, your horse's back, and our own back.[/QUOTE]
haha I completely agree, but riding with the same coach for so long made me feel awkward on mounting blocks! Now even when I have the option to use one, I don't. They make me feel unstable, lol. I just got so used to mounting without one I guess


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

IMHO, so long as you are mounting lightly, then the stress put on the horse's back is negligible. I mean, if you were hanging off the side for a really long time and pulling the saddle way out of whack, then you might cause a problem, but other than that....

Yes, the bay is 14.2, but he's very broad with a very big barrel, pretty typical ranch type QH. My best guess on his weight is probably somewhere around 1100 pounds.


----------



## wtwg (Oct 20, 2013)

I think horse height is more to do with preference than rider height. I'm 5'4 And have ridden everything from ponies to draft types, though I prefer something on the smaller aside of average.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nicoles (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm 5'7 and I love 14-14.3hh horses myself. I'm a trail rider and climbing back on a shorter horse after dismounting is just so much easier! I don't think there's anything visually wrong with people taller than myself riding short horses. If it's a tall AND heavy person, they can ride a stockier short horse. Where I grew up, I always saw big, tall farmers riding short Haflingers.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm 5'10" and ride 17.2 hands. Good stretching is a must on my part and standing still while I mount is a must on his part (and yes, I can get on and off without aids).


----------

